# Machynlleth - do you know of a wildcamping spot / CL nearby?



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Visiting the Centre for Alternative Technology at Machynlleth this week and hoping someone can recommend a good wild camping spot or camp site nearby.
tia


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, we went there a few weeks ago, there is a campsite about 200M up the road, down on the left side by a river. It's a lovely location, not expensive and has electric hookup, a shower and a couple of toilets. The access road is a bit steep and windey but we got our 8m 6 wheeler in and out OK. 

As for the Centre for alternative Technology, well, make your own mind up...We thought it had a great bookshop but lots of rather half-baked ideas and rather discouraging examples of what people thought low-energy living might be like about 20 years ago. Sadly, even they, with their stream on top of a 100 odd foot ridge, sunny, windy location etc, are not yet energy self-sufficient, or so we were told, although they may have been if they had not installed an interesting water-powered gravity furnicular to take vistors to the top of the site... :-(

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, Simon - I think I've found the site you mention and it looks a lovely place to visit even without going to C.A.T.

With regards to C.A.T. thanks for your insight. As you say, we will need to make up our own minds but it's good to have the warning so we don't expect too much.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you come from an urban/suburban "conventional" background you may well be made to feel rather guilty about your way of life.

Don't expect anything with meat in it at the cafe!

Take the place with a proverbial pinch of salt, unless you really want to return to a mediaeval lifestyle.
Long-drop toilets, hauling water from wells, clogs, permanent cold and damp - you know the scene!

Machynlleth is actually in Powys and the county is the most MH-friendly in Wales.

You are allowed to sleep over in most of the carparks for just one night in seven. Free!

Market day in Mach is Wednesday.

There is an LPG pump at the coalyard adjacent to the entrance to CAT.

If you want some wild-camping suggestions for the Tywyn, Aberdyfi area then drop me a PM.

We live in the area.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, Pippin - PM on it's way.

We are actually from a country background and, in our younger days, were certainly used to a lifestyle that had none of the comforts and conveniences that others took for granted.

We're older now and gone soft :wink: I feel guilty already about our wasteful lives so I don't suppose they can make that any worse, or can they?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Maralyn, your avatar really does make you look mediaeval!

PM on its way later.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

> Maralyn, your avatar really does make you look mediaeval!


Ah! Good spot!
I play the cittern (a member of the lute family) and various other early instruments and am a member of two early music groups so the lutenist seemed apt, really. 
More 'what I'd like to be' than what I am though, if you follow my drift...

Ta in advance for PM


----------

